
Ethereum Market Cap Reaches Record as New Features Are Released - sethbannon
http://www.financemagnates.com/cryptocurrency/innovation/ethereum-market-cap-reaches-record-as-new-features-are-released/
======
kaeptnjoda
... and more exciting projects started ...
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11067751](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11067751)

